# Sydney Reptile Supplies Mooving to Parramatta!!!



## _popp_ (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,I can now finally announce that Sydney Reptile Supplies has found a new home.We will be moving to Parramatta into a much bigger &amp; better premises &amp; will be able to offer lots lots more.We will be opening the 1st of march with plenty of grand opening specials to be had for everyone.There will be a new website to go with the shop,hopefully it will all be ready for the 1st.The new address is shop 5/10 hunter st parramatta,about 500m from westfields.Hope to see you all at the grand opening,there will be lots of things to see &amp; do.



Cheers popp


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 20, 2006)

Wish I could come, we dont have many good reptile stores in SA


----------



## sevrum (Feb 20, 2006)

do you guys sell moulded enclosures?


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 20, 2006)

that is awesome news


----------



## peterescue (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd come if you were open on Mondays.


----------



## instarnett (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrates on the new home. I'll be there for opening day wouldn't miss it.


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 21, 2006)

Sevrum we dont atm sell the moulded enclosures,due to not being able to carry the bulkier items.We will look into them very soon,i looked into these a little while ago &amp; found that there wasnt much available in regards to range &amp; materials.

Peter,we will look forwards to seeing you mondays as we will be open 7days a week in paramatta.

Cheeers popp


----------



## lutzd (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to see the move happening as it means I have to travel further to my favourite store! Nah! Only kidding!  It's worth the extra 10 minutes to get good food supplies for my snakes! Good luck with the move.


----------



## peterescue (Feb 21, 2006)

_popp_ said:


> Sevrum we dont atm sell the moulded enclosures,due to not being able to carry the bulkier items.We will look into them very soon,i looked into these a little while ago & found that there wasnt much available in regards to range & materials.
> 
> Peter,we will look forwards to seeing you mondays as we will be open 7days a week in paramatta.
> 
> Cheeers popp



woohoo!


----------



## JeffHardy (Feb 21, 2006)

Greg, presumably there is ample free parking nearby. As you would be aware, Parramatta is a pain in the rear with parking. Is patrking at the nearby medical centre always available and for nicks?


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 21, 2006)

As Stu said that is fantastic news! We both can't wait until opening day! Just in time for us too as we have a couple of new snakes due in March so will be needing some new supplies. Brillant news! One question, is your new store ram-friendly? I presume itwill be. Once again I say excellent!


----------



## lutzd (Feb 21, 2006)

"ram-friendly?" I didn't popps was a kiwi!!! :shock: :? 8)


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry david it had to be done,i just couldnt stock what i wanted or needed,i might even look into those nasty american expres cards :wink: .

Jeff there is ample parking at westfields just a short stroll from the shop aswell as a multi story car park right on top of us,but for VIPs theres a loading dock out the back 
I will also look into what else is available,theres a fair bit of street parking but it is all paid on the street in parra.$3.60 perhr or 15mins free if you have a commercial vehicle :lol: 

Ram Friendly i doubt it,I love a good spit. :lol: 

Thanks for all the good wishes &amp; support,we hope that we can raise the bar higher &amp; be able to provide a bigger n better service to the herping community.

The countdown begins.

Cheers Popp


----------



## Rennie (Feb 21, 2006)

I think thats probably "pram-friendly", but if your doing a spit I'll definately be there!


----------



## SNKMST (Feb 21, 2006)

ok I bags a VIP spot lol, 

Awsome news popp and as you know i will be there opening day with bells on, i dont know why really i just like to make noise.


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah sorry about the typo. Of course I meant Pram friendly. I had a wriggly child on my lap during typing.  You can see why I need a pram!


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 21, 2006)

Hehehe it sure will be pram friendly,i have to walk around in there so youll def swing the pram round no probs. :lol: 




Cheers popp


----------



## Springherp (Feb 21, 2006)

Gidday Geoff

Congrats on the move mate!
I'll try and come down for the opening day and probably drag Brendan with me too!

Cheers mate,
Tom


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 21, 2006)

Be great to catch up again tom,dont forget ya shirt. &amp; tell bren to bring his camera 



Cheers popp


----------



## Frank (Feb 21, 2006)

I think there is a Premier Parking car park on the corner of Hunter and Marsden streets. Actuall I am pretty sure as I have just spent 2 years down there in lovely Marrapatta working, don't know how much though. I think there is also one further down in Hunter st closer to Pitt St..

Cheers


----------



## junglemad (Feb 21, 2006)

good luck with the new shop


----------



## Springherp (Feb 21, 2006)

> tell bren to bring his camera Wink



He doesn't go anywhere without it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## newtosnakes (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent Popp!! I shall be there on opening day for sure!! Looking forward to seeing everyone else there too. If we all wear a big "APS" sticker on our foreheads, do we get to be VIP's and park out the back??


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a quick question about the price of large "Exo Terra" reptile hides (or equivilant). Will you be stocking them & how much if so. I am look at getting about 5 so need to work out which will be cheaper, you guys or eBay (with stupid postage). Thanks.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 22, 2006)

Will you have a large supply of frozen rodents available?


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 22, 2006)

Kath n stu,we will stock most exoterra products we do have a few hides in stock &amp; will get a price tonight for you.
Serpenttongue we hope to have a very large range of rodents,currently we are finding it hard sourcing rats due to alot of the bigger breeders loosing a lot in the heat.This is currently be sorted out &amp; should be in full swing for opening.

New to Snakes the loading bay out the back is basically 1st in best dressed :lol: it will be basically used to load up after shopping 



Cheers popp


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Popp.  Looking forward to hearing from you & we will definatly be in on opening day (your new place is literally about 5 minutes walk from my house! Very convienient!)


----------



## spongebob (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi guys,
I've got a similar question to KathandStu-I need a Microclimate B2 Thermostat. Is it worth my while passing through your doors or should I just order one through URS? 
Bob


----------



## MannyM (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, another herp shop in Sydney. Great! The only ones i've known of are one in Penrith, and another in Lidcombe.

Where were you located before?


----------



## instarnett (Feb 23, 2006)

Spongebob it will be worth your while to come on in to the new shop and take a look you want be disappointed.


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Manny,

Their old shop was at lidcombe...LOL


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Kath &amp; Stu im just waiting on the rep to call me back,there normal price is about $20 for the large &amp; if you meant the xl there bout $30,everything will be discounted thru march so it will be a bit cheaper again.
Sponge bob definately worth your while especially in march.
Manny yes we were formely known as Sydney Reptile &amp; Amphibian Centre at Lidcombe,we have outgrown the lidcombe store so had to find a new home.The new premises is over 100sqm &amp; will be the largest stockist of reptile supplies in NSW,of course with the best prices. :wink: 



Cheers popp


----------



## instar (Feb 24, 2006)

6 days to go, cant wait to see the new digs popster.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey do you freight? I dont live in Sydney and reptile supplies are far and few between here
Rosemary


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi rosemary,yes we do frieght,i am currently in the process of putting the website together now.If theres anything you require a price on just pm me or email me at [email protected] &amp; i will let you know.Im hoping for it to be up &amp; running for the 1st.


Cheers popp


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks _popp_. I appreciate you getting back to us about the cost of large hides. I think $20 is _slightly_ higher than what we could get it for on eBay but it isn't by much & I would much rather support you guys than some random bloke on eBay! Plus we get to take them home with us immediatly!  (I'm not very patient). Plus ....*Opening Specials!!!!* I just LOVE specials!  Looking forward to the frst of the month!


----------



## kiwi (Feb 26, 2006)

hey do you sell any reptiles?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations on the expansion Poppster  When are you expanding interstate mate?


----------



## Gregory (Feb 26, 2006)

Popp's expanding all the time Phil. :shock:



Kiwi, we're not allowed to sell reptiles in shops in NSW.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 26, 2006)

what hours will you be open?


----------



## zulu (Feb 26, 2006)

*re Sydney*



Gregory said:


> Popp's expanding all the time Phil. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi, we're not allowed to sell reptiles in shops in NSW.


 Yeh this is NSW we use Ronny Mcdonalds carparks and after you finished your transaction you can get some frys and coke WOW its so civilized


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 26, 2006)

Opening hours im still not 100% on yet but im thinking 9-6mon-fri sat 9-5 sunday 10-4 these may change over the next few weeks according to traffic flow.

Im always expanding the extra holes in my belt will tell you that :wink: it wont be this week phil im a bit busy :lol: 




Cheers popp


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 26, 2006)

No worries popp mate, I can wait a couple of weeks


----------



## instar (Feb 27, 2006)

Gregory said:


> Popp's expanding all the time Phil. :shock:
> 
> Rofl, pot n the kettle old man!


----------



## MannyM (Feb 27, 2006)

_popp_ said:


> Manny yes we were formely known as Sydney Reptile & Amphibian Centre at Lidcombe,we have outgrown the lidcombe store so had to find a new home.The new premises is over 100sqm & will be the largest stockist of reptile supplies in NSW,of course with the best prices. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers popp



Ahh well it all makes sense then. You would have been the guy who gave me the link to this forum in the first place, when I came around and bought a bunch of stuff for my beardie tank back in July.

I always thought your existing store was tiny, so it's great that you're moving on to a bigger premisis. I'll be paying you guys a visit next week for some pinkies for sure!


----------



## _popp_ (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey everyone,due to a few problems out of my hands we have been set back a little bit.We are still opening at 9am tomorrow for trading,the official advertised grand opening will be 10th 11th &amp; 12th of march.Neville will still be in the store tomorrow,theres only 1 thing you might need to hold a few things while we put them up. :lol: 

Cheers popp
P.s where shoes with laces :lol:


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 1, 2006)

> P.s where shoes with laces



Wear shoes with laces? Eh? Why? Has this got something to do with potential falling shelving? 

Stu & I will be in this morning (as well as at the Grand Openeing).

See you then & best of luck.

Kath


----------



## hugsta (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe he maens wear shoes with steel caps.....;-)


----------



## MannyM (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, how'd the grand opening go?

Well I plan on coming in this saturday to get everything I need for my little bredli that's coming in next friday. Is your website still up and updated with the new address?


----------



## _popp_ (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Manny,The grand opening has been put back to this weekend.I will post a bit later tnight with all the details.

The new address is shop 5/10 hunter st Parramatta.
Its pretty much on the corner of oconell &amp; hunter st,few shops west up hunter st.Saturday &amp; sunday we pretty much have the area to ourselves,loads of parking.


Cheers popp


----------



## MannyM (Mar 17, 2006)

Where's the details yo?


----------

